# Integrated Engineering performance FDS intercooler technical and discussion thread.



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*COMING SOON*
In the coming months we will be releasing the all new Integrated Engineering FDS performance intercooler kits. These intercoolers have been in the works for over a year with extensive research and development unseen in other designs on the market. We will use this thread to give you a first look into these new intercoolers, share technical data, and answer any questions you may have. Read below to learn more about our exciting new design.










_*PRODUCT OVERVIEW*_
The Integrated Engineering MK5/MK6 FDS intercooler system was built from the ground up to offer the ultimate in performance for your vehicle. When increasing the power output of your engine it is extremely important to ensure it has the proper cooling to match. It packs a very large intercooler core into the space available, a full 54% larger than the OEM core. This large core delivers cool air to the engine under all circumstances, increasing power and torque and simultaneously reducing heat soak. 










*IE FDS SYSTEM*
Our end tanks feature the FDS flow distribution system, which is totally unique to our intercooler. By incorporating flow distribution channels into the inlet side end tank, air is evenly distributed from the top to bottom of the core, maximizing cooling efficiency. Other intercoolers on the market only allow natural airflow through the core, which is primarily on the bottom side near the inlet, making for poorly distributed cooling. In lab tests, temperatures across the IE FDS core were 65% more even than the nearest competitor. This proves more effective use of the core, resisting heat soak more so than any competitor and consistently delivering a cool charge. 























_FDS VS competition flow dynamics _



















*REDUCING HEAT SOAK*
Heat soak occurs when the heat generated exceeds the cooling capacity of the intercooler. The most common symptom is the noticeable loss of power after long term acceleration or several back to back power pulls. By greatly increasing the core size and useable area of the core with FDS technology, we have eliminated the heat soak. The following chart of “30” second power pull shows how the intake air temperature remains consistently lower than the OEM intercooler. 



















*HIGH QUALITY CAST END TANKS*
High quality American castings for the intercooler end tanks have perfect surface finish and absolutely none of the casting flaws commonly seen in import intercoolers which can destroy your engine. This attention to detail in the design process means that our intercooler is actually lighter than many import intercoolers, while simultaneously having a much larger core volume. These features provide an intercooler with perfect OE fitment and the utmost highest level of performance available today. 



















*PERFECT FITMENT*
Our engineers also went to great lengths to ensure quality and perfect fitment. The end tanks were carefully CAD designed and CFD flow optimized. All mounting bosses are fully machined to ensure a perfect fit. Even the inlet and outlet barb connections are completely machined, ensuring a leak free seal.










*IE FDS INTERCOOLER FEATURES *

Charge air temperatures lowered drastically 
Horsepower and torque increased 
Horsepower loss from heat soak removed 
FDS Flow distribution system spreads the heat over the intercooler core 65% more evenly than competitors 
Large bar and fin core measures 16.39" x 24" x 2.25" 54% more core volume than OE 
Beautiful end tanks are cast and machined in USA Fully machined mounting bosses for a perfect fit 
Fully machined inlet/outlet connections for a leak free seal Perfect OEM fitment, no trimming required
Large 2.75" inlet and outlet connections 
5 ply silicone hoses and a billet adapter ensure reliability 
Includes all necessary hardware and hose clamps

*APPLICATIONS*

AUDI MK2 A3/S3 
AUDI MK2 TT/TT-S 
VW MK2 BEETLE _(EA888 Gen1 & 2013.5+ EA888 Gen3 Only) _
VW CC VW EOS 
VW MK5/MK6 GOLF/GTI/R 
VW MK5/MK6 JETTA/GLI _(EA888 Gen1, 2013.5+ EA888 Gen3, & EA113 Only)_
VW B6/B7 PASSAT _(EA888 Gen1, 2013.5+ EA888 Gen3, & EA113 Only)_
VW SCIROCCO/R VW TIGUAN


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

This is really nice and the thermal image says a lot.

Will you be making one of these for the Mk7 GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

jmnj said:


> This is really nice and the thermal image says a lot.
> 
> Will you be making one of these for the Mk7 GTI?


Thank you! MK7, eventually, yes. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I also just posted this graph into the original post, but here is a larger look at intercooler outlet temperature data.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE FDS intercooler kits are officially on pre-order!
We are offering pre-sale introductory pricing for a limited time. 
See more HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys, we keep getting more questions on pressure drop and technical data. So we fitted another intercooler kit up to a MK6 TSI yesterday hooked up a bunch of probes, sensors, and wires and put together a bunch more data graphs for you. And for those of you that were worried that a OE location mounted aftermarket intercooler was going to see more heat due to the A/C condenser, we ran back to back tests and never logged anything more than a max of 5 degrees difference with the A/C on vs. off. This still ensures the massive core and end tank designs that this location allows still out-performs the smaller "true" style front mount kits.






Temperature response after repeated runs:









Pressure drop (less than the OEM I/C):









Horsepower decay over repeated runs:









Torque decay over repeated runs:









And remember these are still on pre-sale, but not for much longer.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

*Integrated Engineering performance FDS intercooler technical and discussion t...*

Man, impressive. Looks like your design effectively make the Intercooler more efficient. Great design. 

I would like to see power and temperature differences between your FDS Intercooler vs. A neuspeed true FMIC....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MMeachGLI said:


> Man, impressive. Looks like your design effectively make the Intercooler more efficient. Great design.
> 
> I would like to see power and temperature differences between your FDS Intercooler vs. A neuspeed true FMIC....


While we do not as a rule advertise direct competitor comparisons, the over all massive intercooler volume (ours is close to 900 cubic inches) just can not be touched by a smaller true front mount intercooler such as the unit you mentioned. We did a lot of testing before deciding to use a stock location intercooler, and found that the performance gain allowed by size alone in the OE location could not be touched. Even being sandwiched between the radiator and A/C condenser did not hurt the temps any, as I mentioned before even with the A/C on full blast we never saw more than a 5 degree temperature gain. Meanwhile, the pressure efficiency, FDS end tank design, and core volume make massive improvements.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE FDS intercoolers are now shipping and all your pre-orders are currently on the way! Normally we would turn off the special discount pricing at this point, but we have decided to let it run through the end of the month. Click the image above to take advantage of these last two days to get your intercooler now and save 100.00 off!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

We have just uploaded our step by step install guide to our auto blog to make the install of our exciting new intercooler as easy as possible! Check it out here


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

So is it quicker or easier to do the install this way? The end justifies the means.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MMeachGLI said:


> So is it quicker or easier to do the install this way? The end justifies the means.


This is the recommended install for our intercooler, we found it to the best way since our intercooler core is so large.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Mk7 version far away?


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

I don't see what the thermal imaging is saying. The hotter one looks uniform in the heat being even across top to bottom. The cooler one looks dispersed well too but just cooled off.

Seems to me that to illustrate the real usefulness of the FDS you'd have to prove to me that the hot air doesn't get dispersed well, and the thermal imaging is saying the opposite.

VW didn't engineer the Intercooler to have a bunch of flow wasted, otherwise they would just chop that part off. 

Yes, I know the aftermarket intercoolers work far better. I owned a tyrolsport SMIC and even though it wasn't too much bigger I felt a big difference (stage 3 apr kit as well). I'm just saying that this advertising strategy doesn't really say anything, at least to me.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

SammyVR6 said:


> Mk7 version far away?


wondering this as well


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

notavr said:


> wondering this as well


x3


----------

